# researching for a new pup - regarding poodle breeder information Ash's Mystical OFA



## Kintaromyheart (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello!

Could someone help me take a look at health testing regarding the parents of a puppy that I am interested in? This is my 1st time looking at something like this.

The breeder is: Ash's Mystical poodles
Sire: Harten Mysitcal Countring Stars "Pluto"
Dam: Shownoff Eva "Eva"

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1724767 Pluto

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1724757 Eva

Is there a large comparison for normal versus good versus great?
what if I do not see testing for specific diseases or eyes etc?
what are the good and bad things to look for?
It seems that genetic line for Eva's health isn't as complete as Pluto's, should I be concerned about this?

Marie has been great about providing all the information to my questions. I just wanted to be extra aware of the health of the poodle I commit to. Anything would be helpful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I only took a quick glance. Are we talking tpoos here? Then I think the appropriate tests are there and normal means exactly that, but I have not seen many tpoo patella results to know if they can be rated better than normal. Hopefully someone else will weigh in further.

The main reason I am replying is that Ash's Mystical has been a long time breeding partner of Ilene Baras whose daughter now runs Eriand (here on Long Island). My mom's mpoo is from Ilene and his sire was an Ash's Mystical dog. He is a very nicely built and well mannered boy.


----------



## Kintaromyheart (Nov 25, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I only took a quick glance. Are we talking tpoos here? Then I think the appropriate tests are there and normal means exactly that, but I have not seen many tpoo patella results to know if they can be rated better than normal. Hopefully someone else will weigh in further.
> 
> The main reason I am replying is that Ash's Mystical has been a long time breeding partner of Ilene Baras whose daughter now runs Eriand (here on Long Island). My mom's mpoo is from Ilene and his sire was an Ash's Mystical dog. He is a very nicely built and well mannered boy.


Thank you! Good to know that the proof is in the progeny. Yes, it is for a toy poodle.


----------

